# Boot help - BA???



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Probably gonna be looking for new boots in the off-season. I'm on my 3rd pair of F22s and ready to switch it up. I've just always gone with them because they're the only boots I've ever found that truly fit my narrow heel. However, I'd like to go with something just a smidgen softer. I really start liking my F22s right when they're about to fall the fuck apart.

Someone point me toward some boots that run narrow - especially in the heel - that are a bit softer than the F22. The F22s are well known for being a low volume boot but that doesn't matter to me as I only wear a 10.5, so low volume isn't a necessity at all.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

You know I still preach the heel hold of the 32, can't remember if you've tried them. The question of course is then if the rest of the boot fits, which if you have the ortho and no heel issues.....

I'll take you with me down to the shop this summer when I go on my shopping spree(1 pants and 1 jacket for 200 days of riding is just ghetto) and you can at least try them all on.(I think you would love the Tm-Two, it runs a little too narrow for me but I really like the boot)

The inner BOA on K2's double boa boots locks that fucker tighter than bones and flesh can even handle (which I would guess BA would point you to unless he's trying to prove me wrong ).

The ankle lock system on my 32's goes too tight if I want, I can feel all the scar tissue crunching when I do it real tight lol.

Nothing wrong with other ideas....:dunno:

edit: FWIW the physics/geometry of these 2 brands heel hold is basically the same: independendent webbing/lace system that starts behind your heel and wraps the ankle only.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, you've told me about the 32s and I'm definitely willing to give them a try. I love the heel hold of the F22s and I love Salomon's fast lace system, but damn I just wish they'd make an F-series that wasn't stiff as a 18 year old's dick on prom night.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

32's just don't last and it's a wider toe box. Honestly go look at the new Salomon stuff there's like either the F3.0 or the F2.0. My guess is the 3.0 would be more what you want as the 4.0 would be over the top.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> *32's just don't last* and it's a wider toe box. Honestly go look at the new Salomon stuff there's like either the F3.0 or the F2.0. My guess is the 3.0 would be more what you want as the 4.0 would be over the top.


Its wierd I hear everyone say that and I wonder if it was true like 5 years ago or something. I've got about 100 days on my Lashed and while they are a pretty soft boot, I'd say they are in 8/10 condition wise aside from a little cosmetics. I hike all over (park and hike-to terrain) and ride trees(if it matters) as far as beating them up. My buddies say the same thing why they won't wear them. I'm definitely trying to flow the 32 love as it has been shown to me, but I'm not just makin shit up, the only wear on these boots after 100 days pretty hard riding is the laces are starting to fray a little. :dunno:

Why the bad rap?

Anybody had 32's fall apart on em in the last couple years?

Maybe the Malaysian kid who stitched mine is their best worker.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

The liner on my Lashed packed out pretty quick. After 30 days or so. Boot itself is ok but they did get a little soft.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> 32's just don't last and it's a wider toe box. Honestly go look at the new Salomon stuff there's like either the F3.0 or the F2.0. My guess is the 3.0 would be more what you want as the 4.0 would be over the top.


Have they softened the new ones up a bit?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> The liner on my Lashed packed out pretty quick. After 30 days or so. Boot itself is ok but they did get a little soft.


The liner on mine was always real thin, hard to really say it "packed out". Plenty comfy and warm tho. I just wish my TM-twos fit me better, they are a really plush boot.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Have you tried the F20's (or F2.0's now I guess) to see if they are too soft?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> Have they softened the new ones up a bit?


I don't know "Soft" is all fucking relative. Try some on.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I like my 32, its been quite a few years since trying anything else. But concur with BA about durability issues. This my 3rd year...75? days total on focus boas and this year, I've glued up a heel, rivited one of the boa pully and the liners packed out and thus adding foam bits to the line keep them tight....however they still feel like slippers


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

My F3.0's are definately softer then F22's or even the F20's were last year.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> Its wierd I hear everyone say that and I wonder if it was true like 5 years ago or something. I've got about 100 days on my Lashed and while they are a pretty soft boot, I'd say they are in 8/10 condition wise aside from a little cosmetics. I hike all over (park and hike-to terrain) and ride trees(if it matters) as far as beating them up. My buddies say the same thing why they won't wear them. I'm definitely trying to flow the 32 love as it has been shown to me, but I'm not just makin shit up, the only wear on these boots after 100 days pretty hard riding is the laces are starting to fray a little. :dunno:
> 
> Why the bad rap?
> 
> ...


I've got a pair of TM2's from '09 I think with about 70 days on them. They're really broken in at this point so they don't hold the stiffness like they used to, but aside from one of the eyelets popping which I could have a shoe repair guy fix for a few bucks, they're in better shape than my brand new K2 Maysis (~30 days). I've heard that rap on 32 before, but my previous pair of TM2 had probably 100 days and were still in great condition (except the smell...) when I gave them away, too.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Nitro boots have a narrow heel also, worth taking a look at.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

+1 for Nitro. Their cuffs are even better for narrow heels than Salomon's in my experience. They tend to have a bit of a wider toe box though. I went from Salomon Dialogue to Nitro Team TLS and I have zero lift for the first time ever and I had 7 or 8 different boots over the years. The Salomons were a bit more comfy. Also, Nitros (at least the Team) are very stiff in the beginning but get kind of soft after a few days of riding. Every boot does that, I know. But with the Nitros I found it to be very noticeable.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

I'd like to see more discussion on the quality of each boot brand. Aside from the usual "whatever fits best is best" advice it is also true that some boots are more durable, have higher quality materials and more features etc. than others. But who/what are they? From my limited experience and from talking to guys selling boots, Nike and thirty two are often considered on the lower end of the quality spectrum. Anyone like to disagree with that or add their thoughts on who makes the best quality boot product?


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Basti said:


> +1 for Nitro. Their cuffs are even better for narrow heels than Salomon's in my experience. They tend to have a bit of a wider toe box though. I went from Salomon Dialogue to Nitro Team TLS and I have zero lift for the first time ever and I had 7 or 8 different boots over the years. The Salomons were a bit more comfy. Also, Nitros (at least the Team) are very stiff in the beginning but get kind of soft after a few days of riding. Every boot does that, I know. But with the Nitros I found it to be very noticeable.


I find that the toe box on my salomon f3's is much wider then my nitro reducers (might be a reducer type trait though) My nitros it feels like a weak infant is trying to choke my toes.


----------



## Basti (Sep 22, 2011)

cav0011 said:


> I find that the toe box on my salomon f3's is much wider then my nitro reducers (might be a reducer type trait though) My nitros it feels like a weak infant is trying to choke my toes.


I can't speak for the f3s or the Reducers, just for the Dialogues and the Team TLS. Dialogues are super comfy for me and the toe box doesn't pack out as much. The Nitro toe box packs out a lot (might be my feet) yet the heel is held down perfectly.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

scotty100 said:


> I'd like to see more discussion on the quality of each boot brand. Aside from the usual "whatever fits best is best" advice it is also true that some boots are more durable, have higher quality materials and more features etc. than others. But who/what are they? From my limited experience and from talking to guys selling boots, Nike and thirty two are often considered on the lower end of the quality spectrum. Anyone like to disagree with that or add their thoughts on who makes the best quality boot product?


The problem is that there is an endless combination of stance options, binding/boot pairing and then of course personal riding style which all come into play in breaking down different parts of a boot and exploiting its particular weakness.

32 has made many feet happy and is a snowboarding company, don't compare them to Nike. I've got 100+ days on my Lashed and they are in fantastic shape.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

scotty100 said:


> I'd like to see more discussion on the quality of each boot brand. Aside from the usual "whatever fits best is best" advice it is also true that some boots are more durable, have higher quality materials and more features etc. than others. But who/what are they? From my limited experience and from talking to guys selling boots, Nike and thirty two are often considered on the lower end of the quality spectrum. Anyone like to disagree with that or add their thoughts on who makes the best quality boot product?


I've got something big in the works for this summer that should be an eye opener.


----------



## Csanto23 (Feb 23, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I've got something big in the works for this summer that should be an eye opener.


Cant wait. I love your website.


----------



## Csanto23 (Feb 23, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> The problem is that there is an endless combination of stance options, binding/boot pairing and then of course personal riding style which all come into play in breaking down different parts of a boot and exploiting its particular weakness.
> 
> 32 has made many feet happy and is a snowboarding company, don't compare them to Nike. I've got 100+ days on my Lashed and they are in fantastic shape.


Do the TM twos run true to size? 

Just got my Kaijus in that I ordered and I'm disappointed with the fit. Too narrow, and they screwed up my order. I ordered 11s and they sent 10.5s, but the box says 11....DOH.


----------

